
Synthesis of a Vocal Sound from a 3,000 year old Mummy - personlurking
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-56316-y
======
personlurking
The actual sound file, which is just a vowel sound ("ehh"), is below.

[https://static-
content.springer.com/esm/art%3A10.1038%2Fs415...](https://static-
content.springer.com/esm/art%3A10.1038%2Fs41598-019-56316-y/MediaObjects/41598_2019_56316_MOESM2_ESM.wav)

